# Member Map (FIXED)



## Theseus (10 Jul 2010)

Just tried to look at the Member Map and got the following error ...



> [#1901] You do not have permission to view the member map


----------



## PBancroft (10 Jul 2010)

Touche said:


> Just tried to look at the Member Map and got the following error ...
> 
> 
> 
> > [#1901] You do not have permission to view the member map



Yeah, I get the same.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

Map permissions now edited so you should all be able to add yourselves.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Panter (10 Jul 2010)

So does that mean *sniffs* that I'm now *sniffs again* redundant?  

As the map-person-adder-onner type person?


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Panter said:


> So does that mean *sniffs* that I'm now *sniffs again* redundant?
> 
> As the map-person-adder-onner type person?




Erm ... sorry, yes.  

I've just had a look at the map and it hasn't taken people long to add themselves. It was blank yesterday now there's little red flags all over the place. Well done everyone ...


----------



## Arch (11 Jul 2010)

Could we find a little job for Panter?

For the moment, he could be in charge of explaining how to get the preview text for a thread, until we get the mouseover fix sorted... Actually, that could be a full time job.. 

I suppose you could add over all your entries onto the new map, but I guess you might need to ask people if it's ok...?


----------



## Panter (12 Jul 2010)

That's Ok, I'm over it now 

I really like the new map feature actually, it could be a real pain adding people at times. The new intergrated system is very flash  
Just need to think up a new title now


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

CC member location map _supervisor_ ...


----------



## Panter (12 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> CC member location map _supervisor_ ...



And I think we have a winner  Supervisor, yup, like the sound of that *puffs out chests and struts around* yes,_ supervisor _


----------

